# 45 day trip advice



## Rusty09 (Oct 26, 2015)

We (sr.64) are planning a trip from Vancouver,BC to Palm Springs to New Orleans to Atlanta to New York to Boston To Chicago and home in late Feb and March. Any advice on other good stops to walk tour and enjoy along the way.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 26, 2015)

Two: Alpine in West Texas and San Antonio also in Texas. Google up info, both are on the Sunset Ltd. Route between El Paso and New Orleans.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 28, 2015)

Philadelphia and D.C. are worth it along with the aforementioned places. All four can be done w/o a car. And note that NOL has a trolley that runs between union station and the hotels; Alpine has hotels nearby, museum and is a small walkable town. Philly and D.C. local trains can take you to from Amtrak to hotels and from there you can walk to places of interest.

Note, for seniors, NOL trolleys are like 70 cents vs $2, Philly is free (but you have to be 65, I believe); DC has a senior card you can buy for $2 (not sure on age); NYC, Chicago and, I believe, Boston also have senior cards but I don't know the age rules. None charges for their card. Go to their transit web site for info.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 29, 2015)

Santa Barbara, CA on the Coast Starlight has some interesting sites, nice boardwalk, restaurants.


----------



## grounded flyboy (Oct 29, 2015)

In the top, right corner of this page, search 2 Joes Gastronomic Adventures.

We are two old guys who don't like to ride cabs or walk. We have gone to many of the towns along your planned routes. I think you will get a lot of hints on how to get around on public transportation (and, possibly, pick up few places to chow down) !!


----------



## tomfuller (Nov 2, 2015)

On the return are you taking the Empire Builder west from Chicago or the California Zephyr? If you are taking the EB, make an overnight stop in Whitefish MT.

If you are taking the CZ, stop overnight in Glenwood Springs, Colorado.

The other option with even more rail miles would be the Southwest Chief with a stop in Albuquerque on the way to Los Angeles.


----------

